# Sharpening Brad Point Drill Bits



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Recently we had a question about brad point drill bit sharpening. I ran across this article on sharpening drill bits that some of you may find useful for resharpening brad points and Forstner drill bits.

#1552 Sharpening Drill Bits ? WoodArchivist

Herb


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, indeed Herb. Thanks.


----------

